# Addressing the udev confusion [SOLVED].

## 52midnight

My trusty work-a-day Gentoo installation is now nearly two years old so I decided to build a new one. I anticipated problems with udev from the last build, and sure enough, after two successful initial boots, it now hangs about for two minutes after starting udev, worker emits two messages saying that both cores are "taking a long time" (VERY useful), then completes without starting the network i/f.

After googling the Net and Gentoo forums it seems that the udev folk have finally succeeded in permanently stuffing up a formerly familiar and reliable system component. Gentoo has apparently started eudev as a workaround project, but documentation on all of this is as easy to find as the proverbial hens' teeth.

Is there a document which either:

1. Gives a clear and readable overview of the whole mess.

2. Provides clear and readable setup instructions for udev or eudev.

3. For preference, explains how to go back to a sane and robust earlier version that is still available and working.

With thanks for any advice.Last edited by 52midnight on Tue Jan 06, 2015 4:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

AFAIK upgrading to eudev is as easy as emerge -av eudev. After portage does its magic you will find yourself in a better world.

----------

## 52midnight

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> AFAIK upgrading to eudev is as easy as emerge -av eudev. After portage does its magic you will find yourself in a better world.

 

OK, thanks, I'll try it. Assume that udev should be removed as a preliminary, or is this part of Portage's magic?

----------

## Jaglover

 *52midnight wrote:*   

>  *Jaglover wrote:*   AFAIK upgrading to eudev is as easy as emerge -av eudev. After portage does its magic you will find yourself in a better world. 
> 
> OK, thanks, I'll try it. Assume that udev should be removed as a preliminary, or is this part of Portage's magic?

 

Running emerge with -a or --ask will present you with changes to be made upon your approval.

----------

## Budoka

In addition to the aforementioned emerge I also masked udev and systemd.

----------

## 52midnight

Installed eudev and everything is now working. It does wait considerably longer for uevents to be processed, but I guess that's just the rapidly increasing amount of junk that's starting to clog up the whole of Linux.

Portage listed udev for removal so I assume that masking etc. isn't required, but thanks for the note.

Many thanks and congratulations to all at Gentoo who conceived and implemented eudev. We'll surely need increasing protection from the new generation of software "engineers" - a.k.a. script-kiddies - who've devoted their lives to "improving" Linux until it will one day be completely useless. Time to fork off the whole of Gnu/Linux into a quiet backwater for the nominally sane, and let the kiddies run riot on what's left.

----------

## Jaglover

You may want to examine your dmesg to see what is causing the delay. It may be some sort of firmware loading issue.

----------

## 52midnight

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You may want to examine your dmesg to see what is causing the delay. It may be some sort of firmware loading issue.

 

Yes, thanks for the reminder. I'm just getting back into "installation mode" and there's a heap of stuff I'll need to reload into neuro-RAM.

----------

